# Gym training for yak strength........



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

back in the gym this year, curtousy of the wife (thanks honey).......

My usual routine is pretty cardio based, lifting lighter weights and doing more reps......bit of all round upper body sort of stuff.

I am guessing that some of you might do gym work too, and am seeking info on any styles or routines that are effective for yak paddling? being a gym junkie from way back I can think of a few that might help, keen to hear others thoughts.

Ash


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

aaaarrrhh, ummm, eerrrrrr.

nope, sorry can't help. :roll:

I actually took up paddling so that I didn't have to go to the gym! I reckon I made the right decision...


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Davey G said:


> aaaarrrhh, ummm, eerrrrrr.
> 
> nope, sorry can't help. :roll:
> 
> I actually took up paddling so that I didn't have to go to the gym! I reckon I made the right decision...


yeah so did I, but between trolling very slow and casting I am hardly getting any paddling done at all! also lack of having the freedom to get out more than once a fortnight........


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm in the same yak as Dave, took up yak fishing instead of gyming. Being a muscularly challenged sort of fella (read: pretty thin) I was hoping that paddling might put some meat on. It hasn't really, but the fitness/strength has definately improved


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

Dont do too much since I stopped footy but obviously any of the rowing style exercises seated, bent over standing would all help, Lat pull downs and all upper back. Abs, you would have to guess that core strength is a key element.
The question of weight and reps is interesting I would go for more weight and fewer rep as the kayak should already offer this where as the additional power/strength from lower reps and higher weight would be useful for accelaration.
Lifting the kayak off the car and getting it back on would be a cause of injury so the old deadlift and overhead press couldnt hurt.
Have fun and dont forget to wear lycra :lol:


----------



## Raumati (May 22, 2006)

There's a bunch of exercises here

http://www.paddling.net/guidelines/showArticle.html?256.


----------



## GuruGrant (Nov 20, 2006)

Yeah, I would concentrate on strength gains with heavier weights and lower reps as the actual paddling you do will boost the cardio side of things.
Go hard


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Might have a beer and consider a reply.


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

> JD said:
> 
> 
> > Might have a beer and consider a reply.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

My original reason for looking at yaks was to get some exercise outside the gym. After a year of trying to get myself sorted I was nearly there, but due to a lower back injury 2 months ago I have been temporarily incapacitated.

As for exercises, I would be looking at lots of abdominal work, back, shoulders. Don't forget the legs though. You need balance and cardio will not substitute weight training.

If you can afford it, work with a personal trainer, even if its just a new program once every couple of months. They have the expertise and can tailor your programs instead of a random employee of the gym giving the standard routine.

Rob.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I think a bit like surfing your paddling muscles get into bigger paddling muscles by - you guess it paddling.

Joking aside - I think the fishing style can dictate the development of the muscles - so if you drift you'll end up with my blobs of grissel(like me)

- if you troll you might end up with bigger guns - or if you troll xmas trees or skirted lures (at correct speed ) you'll end up looking like arny - with little weedy legs as you've been sat in a kayak all day!!!!!!!

Regards

W  pfish


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

Hey Ash - as a recycled fat dude - balance between cardio and strength is a bonus - what ever is your weakness - improve upon - if this sounds like crap -I'm pissed - but seriously - fitness is a bonus and just getting out there and paddling on a regular basis will help - upper body is the best for kayaking


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2007)

I've been a regular gym goer for years.....although its a constant battle between my love of staying fit and health, and my love of good food 

Core strength in your upper body, upper back, abs, lats I'm thinking would be your main muscle groups when paddling, with the arms, shoulders, chest and lower back being brought into the mix to a lesser degree.......

Legs are not too important for yakking, but no one wants to be one of those guys who just looks weird because they have a large upper body and skinny little chicken legs :lol:

As one of the other guys mentioned........balance is they key, and you will work out which areas of your body needs the most attention based on your body type, and the areas you need to work on will change as you go along.

If distance paddling is your bag, then your going to be aiming for strength, but probably more importantly your going to need muscle endurance, higher reps with moderate weight would be the way to go.....combined with cardio training........

If you work with lower reps and maximum weight you'll develop better explosive strength, but you wont be able to maintain your intensity over long distances........probably why you never see any muscley endurance runners......the big guys with explosive power stick to the 100m 

Change your program every few months as well, using different exercises to work the same muscle groups, this will help you break through 'sticking points'.....muscles 'learn' repetitive movements and become more efficient within that range of movement, so you want to mix things up so your muscles dont become too accustomed to the same ranges of motion.......you'll be amazed what a simple change in program will do.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Dallas said:


> and you will work out which areas of your body needs the most attention based on your body type, .


Dallas when I look in a mirror, I shake and tremble at the sight before me and find lifting a stubbie is possibly the best weights program as the horse has bolted already :?


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks for all the tips guys......I am very cardio based, do allot of cycling (so already wearing lycra :lol: ) and am quite solid from many years in the gym in my younger days doing the heavy weights and small reps.....a few years back I dropped over 20 kilo doing lighter weights and more reps, tonned up allot and came out sweating all the time. (ahh the good old days).......might get back to that routine as having kids has slowed me down. Thanks again guys!

Ash


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Ash,

Looks like you need to do some distance trolling :lol: You will get the workout and fulfil the part of the reason for the Yak and you might even catch a native.

I brought my Yak for fishing and some exercise since I am not a fan of Gyms, but I reasoned with the boss it was a good way to get exercise and something I enjoy. I have been trying to get a second Yak for the same reasons for her .. this something I am still working on.

Maybe we should start a trolling club on LBG, BMP to the Dam wall and back so we all can get a workout. Follow the old river bed and you never know a Cod might be caught. :wink:

Victor


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

since my blue with the misses, ive seem to be building up the muscle in one arm...problem is i keep paddling in circles. :lol: 
Think about that for a moment.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

...Y-Knot ... said:


> since my blue with the misses, ive seem to be building up the muscle in one arm...problem is i keep paddling in circles. :lol:
> Think about that for a moment.


you'll go blind doing that you know.. ... :roll:

solution... alternate hands daily.. :shock: :wink:


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Davey G said:


> ...Y-Knot ... said:
> 
> 
> > since my blue with the misses, ive seem to be building up the muscle in one arm...problem is i keep paddling in circles. :lol:
> ...


It's dangerous doing that you know - you'll slip and hurt yourself. Slicing up veggies while having to cook your own dinner is dangerous at the best of times :lol: :twisted:


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Trotting out old fav's, Aussie Blue Squidder's yak fishing strength :wink:


----------

